# PUFF Swag Pictures



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I took some pictures of some of the PUFF swag I recieved in Vegas from Shari and Jon.

The hat is FlexFit by YUPOONG L-XL
98% COTTON
2% sPANDEX

The T-shirt is a GILDAN ULTRA COTTON
100% Preshrunk Cotton Shirt - Heavy
Small Puff Logo on the front
Large Puff Logo on the Back

The Cubavra has one pocket on the left side
70% Rayon
30% Polyester


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now that is very cool swag Stogie!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's some good looking swag!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Gee, I'd like to wear one of those Guyaberas while at my rolling events!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

this is some nice looking gear for sure


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Pretty sweet stuff there!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll take a black guyabera in XL :biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great stuff there!! :rockon:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I like the design on the Tshirt. I want one!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice-Just might fly


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

is it just me, or is that top hat on sideways? :yo:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are nice!

How can I get one of the Cubavra????


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool stuff.... i like the hat


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the cubuvera the material there made from looks great


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Look's great!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

where can I buy the cubevera shirt


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

The shirt is very, very soft! I love mine!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Those are nice!
> 
> How can I get one of the Cubavra????


DITTO:wazzapp: I wanna wear our colors.:thumb:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome they look great...now how do I get these????


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Cubavra I do like the look--


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I too like the black button down. When will they be ready?


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Here ya go

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t29526-puffcom-swag.html


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Jon posted this up earlier. Here is more info for those that are asking.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=435004#post435004

The Cubavera shirts are VERY nice. Daniel bought these shirts and had the Cigarlive name put on the sleeve. He tells me how comfortable he is in them and not only that, I (of course) think he looks so handsome in these types of shirts.

The Cubavera shirts are $75 which may seem high however these shirts do very well in the washer and dryer. :washing:

At first when Daniel bought them I would take them to the dry cleaners thinking it would be best, but he wore them so much there was limited time to take them in. So I went ahead and washed and put it the dryer and held my breath and hoped for the best. They came out surprisingly well. You can wear it as is, just don't let it sit in the dryer for half a day. A little ironing maybe required if you want it totally wrinklefree on the sleeves either way it is a great quality shirt.

I have bought Daniel over the years countless Polo shirts and after a few washes didin't look so great at all. Those shirts were like $95 before taxes. The Puff.com shirts look delicate but it really holds up very well. :thumb:


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t29526-puffcom-swag.html


Man Jon you're fast!


----------

